# ati 5570 vs nvidia 620



## technique_007 (Dec 23, 2012)

Both are within my budget and very similar. Kindly compare both wrt HD viewing and gaming. If possible mention fps results of various games with both of them.. Any advice is welcome.

Thanks

P.S. I will be using my 250W PSU. Kindly guide if that would work fine .

P.S. Also guide if gt 620 is any different from gt 520 ? Also it cost 700 bucks less..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

Buddy, HD 5570 is better than GT 620 which is a re-branded version of GT 520; Nvidia renamed it after their 600 series launched. GT 620 is a very weak card and comes with only  64 bit memory bus


----------



## Techguy (Dec 23, 2012)

*gt 620 is not a rebrand of the gt 520.... gt 610 is a re-branded 520... the gt 620 is a bit faster


----------



## technique_007 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks cilus...
also would it work well with 250w supply ?? (without overclocking)


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2012)

Go for HD5570. But, it will need a minimum of 400W.

NVIDIA GeForce GT 620 - Compare


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake. GT 620 is basically an O.E.M card based on Laptop GT 430M. It offers 96 Stream Processors like a GT 430 but the memory bus is half the size of GT 430's 128 bit bus. But still it is slower than HD 5570.

technique_007 , what is your budget for the Graphics card?


----------



## technique_007 (Dec 24, 2012)

its pretty low as of now....under 4k


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 24, 2012)

For 4k, better get this instead: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com


----------



## technique_007 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, but I can't see any difference b/w 5570 and 6570 ...maybe you can explain...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

HD 6570 is based on more tweaked architecture and performs better than HD 5570, even though their specification look more or less same.

Now coming back to the point, when you ask for suggestion, you must mention the price so that we can suggest you the best deals at the price point. As you are saying you can go up to 4K, my suggestion will be spend another 300 bucks and grab the Gigabyte HD 6670 2GB DDR3 Graphics card. It perfoms better than any of the cards you have chosen till now.

Here is the LINK:-
Antec VP350P Power Supply Price - Buy Antec VP350P Power Supply Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## Techguy (Dec 24, 2012)

yea.. go for the 6570...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 24, 2012)

If you can add another thousand bucks - you can get a sapphire 6670 ddr5 which will be a *massive* upgrade from the 6570 ddr3.


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're surely inclined to 5570, buy the _DDR5 _version.


----------



## technique_007 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

